# Problèmes de sortie de veille sur iMac G5



## Sencha (5 Mars 2005)

En suspendant l'activité de mon iMac G5 20" le soir, je n'arrive plus à le rallumer le lendemain. L'écran est noir mais la lumière blanche clignotante est éteinte. Impossible de le mettre en route même en appuyant sur le bouton reset. Je suis obligé de débrancher le courant 2 fois de suite et là enfin le bouton reset permet de le rallumer normalement....  

Apple Care m'a envoyé une nouvelle carte mère que j'ai remplacée il y a 2 semaines; ça marchait bien, mais depuis hier matin j'ai exactement les mêmes problèmes. Je suis désespéré, je ne sais plus quoi faire....  

Je précise que j'ai une Freebox en ethernet, que j'ai enlevée pour faire le test (+ ôté tous les périphériques) et la panne est toujours présente. 

PS : J'ai aussi 2 barettes de 512 de Ram achetée sur Apple Store et j'ai tout fait, à savoir : reset cmu, reset npram, apple hardware test, réparation des autorisations....

Je précise enfin que j'ai le même plantage lors d'une mise en veille automatique.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2008)

Hop c'est mon tour. 

Depuis quelques jours, et à trois ou quatre reprises, il m'a été impossible de sortir mon iMac G5 de 2004 de sa veille. La mise à jour 10.5.2 est-elle en cause? 

Ou, plus grave?


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hop c'est mon tour.
> 
> Depuis quelques jours, et à trois ou quatre reprises, il m'a été impossible de sortir mon iMac G5 de 2004 de sa veille. La mise à jour 10.5.2 est-elle en cause?
> 
> Ou, plus grave?



je sais pas si c'est la même chose, mais la sortie de veille de mon iMac blanc (C2D sous 10.5.1) ne marchait pas toujours: écran noir, rien à faire. Problème résolu en désactivant le mot de passe à la sortie de veille.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> je sais pas si c'est la même chose, mais la sortie de veille de mon iMac blanc (C2D sous 10.5.1) ne marchait pas toujours: écran noir, rien à faire. Problème résolu en désactivant le mot de passe à la sortie de veille.



Ben je n'avais pas activé cette option. 

Les symptômes sont les suivants. Après une nuit de veille, j'allume ma souris et mon clavier Bluetooth, l'iMac se réveille, mais pas complètement. L'écran reste noir, les ventilos tournent et après quelques dizaines de secondes, ils se mettent à tourner au max.


----------



## Sergag (11 Mars 2008)

J'ai eu le même PB, ça viens de l' alimentation et c'est sous garantie si moins de 3 ans.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2008)

J'ai appelé Apple il y a deux semaines: ils n'entrent pas en matière. Mon iMac date de septembre 2004.

Je n'éteins plus mes périph' Bluetooth, voilà tout.


----------

